
Cyclists Break Far Fewer Road Rules Than Motorists, Finds New Video Study - mpweiher
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carltonreid/2019/05/10/cyclists-break-far-fewer-road-rules-than-motorists-finds-new-video-study/
======
whenchamenia
Comparing speeding to running red-lights is about as far from scientific as it
gets. The concequences of most cyclist transgressions, ancedotally, and
possibly in the study, seem to be higher in most cases. It is hardly useful to
note that 'fewer cyclists speed through intersections than cars', as physics
already provides that answer to any thinking person.

~~~
Arnt
Could you elaborate?

AFAICT Denmark has about a hundred deaths per year due to speeding cars and
zero due to all kinds of cyclist transgressions. I couldn't find numbers for
non-fatal consequences, but still I'm curious what you mean about higher
consequences.

